# Probleme Voisinage Reseau Macbook



## AASTERIX4 (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour ,
probleme : les dossiers partagés de 4 PC n'apparaissent pas ds la barre latérale du Finder du macbook.
architecture reseau: une live box (wifi activé) + 4 PC /Wind. XP connectés en filair via switch + 1 Imac connecté via airport + 1macbook connecté via airport
precisions :les dossiers partagés des 4 PC apparaissent bien ds la barre latérale du Finder de l'Imac. Internet est recu partout . L'Imac et le macbook n'apparaissnt pas sur les PC mais ce n est pas grave . J'ai comparé tous les paramêtres de l'Imac vs Macbook et ils sont tous pareils .

qq'un a t il une explication/solution ? merci d'avance


----------



## AASTERIX4 (9 Mars 2008)

si qq 1 a le même type de pbme , il faut aller dans :
preferences systeme 
securite
onglet "coupe feu"  
verifier que l'option " autoriser toutes les  connexions entrantes" soit bien cochée


----------

